# Fire Ban on Ruby-Horsethief



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Society always sinks to the lowest level, so everyone needs to sink to the level of the morons who burnt up the island and whatever else from now on.

Last year, record snowpack, fire restrictions during moron season. This year, low snowpack, fire restrictions during moron season.

I'll stick my neck out and say : There will always be fire restrictions from now on during moron season.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Since I am somewhat regretful for coming down so hard on the exploring uneducated, how about the following positive suggestion ;

Allow fires all year round, but only if below the high water mark of the river.

This keeps the fires away from the burnables in the area and negates the need for the silly, heavy firepan. The ashes get flushed away every time the river subsequently rises to the benefit of vegetation downstream. 

So, on both sides of the coin, last year, with high runoff starting in March ( Before fire bans ), and drought conditions, fires would have been difficult, and should be because they are being forced closer to combustibles as the river gets higher, reducing the safe area.

But this year, with low runoff, and drought conditions too, there is still plenty of very safe area of just sand and rocks between combustibles and water, fires would be less hazardous, and shouldn't be prohibited.

Of course fireworks should be prohibited in any dry area always, and the Western area of Colorado is too dry every year due to its climate zone to really ever use them safely.

Also, fires should be rightfully prohibited on high wind days per regulations pioneered, and working in NM and AZ, but in low wind, albeit drought conditions or not, stating a campfire is hazardous anywhere within a large area such as multiple counties is unrealistic and historically can't be tied to fire outbreaks.


----------

